# New years eve - cancelled



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

*new year*

I read in gulfnews all new year partys are cancelled in support of gaza etc does this mean everything in dubai is cancelled?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think the organiser of the one we're going to is cancelling.

Who comes up with these rumours?


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I don't think the organiser of the one we're going to is cancelling.
> 
> Who comes up with these rumours?


I went and checked on Gulfnews. He is right!! The sheikdh stated all "festivities" were to be cancelled: Gulfnews: Mohammad orders cancellation of New Year celebrations


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well they'll save a fortune on fireworks then.

Is the credit crunch even worse than we thought.....


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh hell...
Its going to be chaos tomorrow


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

And here is another article: Dubai ruler cancels all New Year celebrations - Travel & Hospitality - ArabianBusiness.com . It states "all forms of celebration". ?????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to Dubai Shin....

(Still don't have your number btw....)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Apologies


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

well i will pop a cork or two for yous all here in the UK.... I m sure you will sort something out.
Still amazes me how one person can control so much.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

The queen was claimed a playing field near where I used to live and made it into some statue thing for a local church.

Damn I loved playing on that field! See one person can do a lot, its just the royal family tend to do erm........?!?!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Please read....

Gulfnews: Mohammad orders cancellation of New Year celebrations


All public displays for new years eve canceled, no fireworks... e.t.c

Does this count for clubs and bars???


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Check the news again around noon

The Knowledge - Dubai News, Opinion, Comments, Blogs & Interviews - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

What, another vague and confusing executive order in Dubai? Life goes on then


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

*All New Year Eve's parties / night clubs will be closed as Sheikh Maktoum said so*








I Just got the message from a few colleagues at work... they are all pissed that all clubs are to be shut tonite. Sheikh Maktoum order this last nite... and I'm trying the article online but unable to? Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

No one is really sure at the moment as the news reported "all forms of celebration"

I am waiting for our PRO and Comms team to issue the interpretation to us this afternoon.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

The only news has been on Agency wire:

*DUBAI, United Arab Emirates:* Dubai's ruler has ordered the cancellation of all New Year's celebrations in the freewheeling Gulf city state because of the violence in Gaza.
Emirates news agency WAM said Tuesday that Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum called off "all forms of celebrations" but did not elaborate.
The order calls for Dubai instead to mark the new year "with a somber tone as a token of solidarity" with the Palestinian people and with the Gaza Strip in particular.
It was not immediately clear when the ban would take effect or whether it would apply to the scores of bars and restaurants planning pricey New Year's Eve events.

There is no further information yet...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Gulfnews: Mohammad orders cancellation of New Year celebrations



> His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, has ordered the cancellation of all New Year celebrations in Dubai on Wednesday as an act of solidarity with the Palestinian people.


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

Time Out Dubai are giving info about which hotels are still going ahead with dinner, and which ones have cancelled altogether.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

The Knowledge - Dubai News, Opinion, Comments, Blogs & Interviews - TimeOutDubai.com



> Food & drink served but no fireworks.
> 
> It looks as though some NYE events may go ahead tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A case of 'it's my country and I'll do what I want to'.

The hoteliers/event managers etc must be absolutely pulling their hair out as very little information has been provided and they really don't know what they can and can't do. Businesses are going to lose a lot of money this evening and I am sure the tourists are none too happy either.

-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

More will probably be announced later, but check with place you were planning on going to.

If having celebrations at home, best be quiet, no loud music etc.
Some meals planned at hotels, clubs etc etc may go ahead - without the dancing, live music, decorations etc.
(just the dinner)

As to whether places will be serving alcohol- best check with the establishment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Somehow I find Sheikh Mohammad's decision respectful for what's happening in Palestine. It's chaotic and unfair and like usual everyone looks the other way!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

More from the Knowledge...



> Club nights to go ahead but no outdoor events or fireworks.
> 
> We have been informed that the fireworks on Wafi rooftop have been cancelled. The management are now meeting to decide on ticket refunds.
> 
> ...


Full article at The Knowledge - Dubai News, Opinion, Comments, Blogs & Interviews - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

And some more updates...



> 11.15am The Westin have confirmed that dinner will be going ahead tonight at Hunters Grill, but there will be no fireworks party.
> 
> 11.11am The latest news from Chi is that tonight will be a regular club night instead of a NYE celebration. The same DJs will play, tickets will be Dhs200, but there will be no fireworks.
> 
> 11am It looks as though Barasti  will be off as it is an outdoor event. We're awaiting formal confirmation. The same applies to the Irish Village.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

All hotels told to cancel new years: 

Gulfnews: All hotels in Dubai told to cancel New Year celebrations


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I would sooner be arrested for 3 months than not celebrate NYE...

So bring on the beer,


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

so this means there wouldnt be any kinda music around,too?? such a boring life tonight...how about tomorrow?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Time Out is now reporting that a final statement on what will be allowed to happen will be issued by 13:00 UAE time today.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Let's look a bit beyond this...

Does anyone else think that this decision is very out of step with the usual edicts? I reckon there's more to this than meets the eye personally.

Funny how they didn't cancel celebrations for the islamic new year isn't it....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

they want all expats out!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That'll be the country (insert suitable profanity here) then.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I would sooner be arrested for 3 months than not celebrate NYE...
> 
> So bring on the beer,


Steveo... get me my spit bucket


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

That was my question too..


Andy Capp said:


> Let's look a bit beyond this...
> 
> Does anyone else think that this decision is very out of step with the usual edicts? I reckon there's more to this than meets the eye personally.
> 
> Funny how they didn't cancel celebrations for the islamic new year isn't it....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A little care with comments please folks...

-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I heart Dubai


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i did the care part!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

For some reason or another, I don't even care that NYE celebrations is cancelled in Dubai... not to get into politics or religion debates as it won't solve anything - but with regards to Sheikh Mohammad's reason, I think it's justified...

Yesterday I was at the gym working out listening to some kick a-s-s tunes and then CNN was on the tele... so I plugged my earphones to the treadmill and was watching the report on what Isreal is doing... just bombarding innocent people which is soooo wrong.... and that stuff is touchy especially to Arabs... so he's the ruler of Dubai he calls the shots!

-Joey


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

would the middle east engage in conflict with isreal to protect gaza or am i way off? im a real dumbdumb when it comes to stuff like this lol....


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

this war has been there since 60 years ago...anyway,i didnt have any plan for tonight! not pissed off too much.



JoeyDee said:


> For some reason or another, I don't even care that NYE celebrations is cancelled in Dubai... not to get into politics or religion debates as it won't solve anything - but with regards to Sheikh Mohammad's reason, I think it's justified...
> 
> Yesterday I was at the gym working out listening to some kick a-s-s tunes and then CNN was on the tele... so I plugged my earphones to the treadmill and was watching the report on what Isreal is doing... just bombarding innocent people which is soooo wrong.... and that stuff is touchy especially to Arabs... so he's the ruler of Dubai he calls the shots!
> 
> -Joey


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

7DAYS - All



> · The Country Club party at Airport Expo: is going ahead as scheduled.
> 
> · Judge Jules party at Madinat Arena: is going ahead.
> *(Is that because of the enormous amount of $$$ that would have been lost then?)*
> ...


They couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery this lot - surely a little more thought should have gone into the "On the orders of.." statement last night.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

well since the UAE and the other rich Persian Gulf states arent doing anything for the Palestinians, I think that canceling the celebrations on new years is the least they can do. Too bad the countries that created this whole Israel problem (you know the british empire, the US, france that gave them the nukes) arent really doing anything. 

In case you are dying to party so hearty, fly back to your own country and party as much as you like. I am sure many of you are getting loads of money...which is why you are here anyways...and can afford the plane ticket [smile]


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

More updates:



> 1.29pm No official word as yet but the following hotels have added comments.
> 
> The Address, Downtown Burj Dubai- Cala Bar and Sky Bar open for parties with DJ
> Ritz Carlton Hotel- Dinner as planned
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So you read time out to CM????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ramin said:


> well since the UAE and the other rich Persian Gulf states arent doing anything for the Palestinians, I think that canceling the celebrations on new years is the least they can do. Too bad the countries that created this whole Israel problem (you know the british empire, the US, france that gave them the nukes) arent really doing anything.
> 
> In case you are dying to party so hearty, fly back to your own country and party as much as you like. I am sure many of you are getting loads of money...which is why you are here anyways...and can afford the plane ticket [smile]



Have you joined just to make snipey political comments? That is not what we are about and comments of that nature about people's earning are unwelcome. 

-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Were all reading it hahah

1.41pm We have just been told that all indoor events will go ahead as planned but there will be no outdoors events. We will keep you updated on which of these events will be moved inside and which will be cancelled.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Have you joined just to make snipey political comments? That is not what we are about and comments of that nature about people's earning are unwelcome.
> 
> -


not at all. been following this forum for quite awhile now and think its a great place. unfortunately being a hot head that i am, i had to respond to some of the posts in this thread which kinda pissed me off.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ramin said:


> well since the UAE and the other rich Persian Gulf states arent doing anything for the Palestinians, I think that canceling the celebrations on new years is the least they can do. Too bad the countries that created this whole Israel problem (you know the british empire, the US, france that gave them the nukes) arent really doing anything.
> 
> In case you are dying to party so hearty, fly back to your own country and party as much as you like. I am sure many of you are getting loads of money...which is why you are here anyways...and can afford the plane ticket [smile]


I completely understand the sentiment of the ruling powers of the country but this situation needs a little more thought than - Let's cancel things in solidarity with the Palestinian people. Whether the party went ahead the Palestinians and Israel have been involved in conflict since 1947 (and realistically a lot lot longer)

This kind of situation can have a wider effect on the economy of the UAE. A lot of people have come over for the NY to celebrate in Dubai pumping money into the ecomomy. Expats have also booked in to restaurants and bars - some at considerable expense. If all that money to be refunded who is going to be affected. The catering firms providing food, the suppliers providing the goods, the transporters moving the stock. You also have the poor taxi drivers (tries not to choke too much when I say that) who would have made a LOT of commission and tips from all the merry makers.

That is the short term, now the longer term...

People from the West will think twice about coming to the UAE if they think that everytime there is a conflict in the middle-eastern world that their holiday will be limited or cancelled. People will go home this year and instead of telling people that Dubai is the place to go on holiday they will be telling them don't bother. So what happens then? Less people come, hotels close, restaurants close, people get laid off, taxi drivers get less commission - all the while that for everyone else the place gets more expensive.

A decision like this can be considerably more expensive for the country than just a cancelled party...

Either way I hope for all around the world a peaceful start to 2009


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ramin said:


> well since the UAE and the other rich Persian Gulf states arent doing anything for the Palestinians, I think that canceling the celebrations on new years is the least they can do. Too bad the countries that created this whole Israel problem (you know the british empire, the US, france that gave them the nukes) arent really doing anything.
> 
> In case you are dying to party so hearty, fly back to your own country and party as much as you like. I am sure many of you are getting loads of money...which is why you are here anyways...and can afford the plane ticket [smile]


Can I say ***** *on this forum?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

AMEN to that Massey.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> AMEN to that Massey.


PMSL.....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

More updates



> 1.52pm The Irish Village have announced that anyone who has bought tickets will get a voucher to the value of their ticket back. This can be spent at the IV anytime from January 1 2009. If you don't have a ticket you can come along and enjoy the free buffet anyway. The bar will operate as normal but there will be no live music. There will be background music but no New Year celebrations.
> 
> The Cellar For those who have bought tickets dinner will be as planned but without entertainment. Those who still wish to attend will get a Dhs300 discount on their ticket price. If you don't want to attend and would like a full refund please contact the venue to arrange this.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

to crazy> in case you didnt know there are quite a few palestinians living in dubai. in fact many arabs on the street support the palestinian cause much more than the govt of UAE, which is why I believe the rulers of dubai canceled all those parties. that is not to piss of the people.

also if a foreigner is willing to go live in Saudi Arabia in a guarded housing complex, then I am sure that the very same westerner will not abandon Dubai...as long as he gets a pocket full of dollars each month, something that he/she would probably not be earning in her/his home country. 

as far as the tourists are concerned, well i doubt that your average joe from NY booked himself a ticket for Dubai so he could come celebrate new years here. the ones that did book a flight are probably the rich or the celebs (who were being paid to come to dubai).

to andy_capp> you probably can, but I guess I cant, so consider yourself lucky mate!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's got ****** all to do with the Palestinians on the street and more to do with the fact that sheik mo is married to a jordanian (princess Haya) who's brother is married to a palestinian (queen Rainia)....


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It's got ****** all to do with the Palestinians on the street and more to do with the fact that sheik mo is married to a jordanian (princess Haya) who's brother is married to a palestinian (queen Rainia)....


his 4th wife?


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I completely understand the sentiment of the ruling powers of the country but this situation needs a little more thought than - Let's cancel things in solidarity with the Palestinian people. ...
> This kind of situation can have a wider effect on the economy of the UAE...
> ...People will go home this year and instead of telling people that Dubai is the place to go on holiday they will be telling them don't bother. ..
> Either way I hope for all around the world a peaceful start to 2009


CrazyMazy 1980,
thank you I cannot agree with you more!

My business depends on tourism trade, and this kind of spur of the moment change puts a damper on promoting Dubai to the outside world. Travellers--Guests, really--- who came here to celebrate New years "in style" will be put off and tell others who will tell others....
Celebrating with big displays and fireworks does seem rather thoughtless, but a more thought out response by the sheikh would be more powerful way of communicating solidarity with the Palestinians.

And thank you Elphaba for chastising Mr Snarky.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not just here either....

Gulfnews: New Year celebrations in most parts of Arab world cancelled

Maybe I jumped the gun on that last statement ....


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

heard about those news last night , Dubai is not the only place where parties got canceld in , Syria , Jordan and lebanon they did the same ...


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> CrazyMazy 1980,
> thank you I cannot agree with you more!
> 
> My business depends on tourism trade, and this kind of spur of the moment change puts a damper on promoting Dubai to the outside world. Travellers--Guests, really--- who came here to celebrate New years "in style" will be put off and tell others who will tell others....
> ...


So you saying that if a bomb fell on some city in Europe and killed lots of people and if the neighboring countries were to cancel their new years celebrations, that the rest of the world would not understand?

I am sure many in the west will be able to comprehend the sheikhs decision.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

There are conflicts going on all over the world, we should take time to think of ALL innocent casualties of them.

Wishing everyone at expat.com a happy, healthy and safe 2009.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I bet they're having a massive party with plenty of fireworks esp. rockets in Tel Aviv.....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ramin said:


> So you saying that if a bomb fell on some city in Europe and killed lots of people and if the neighboring countries were to cancel their new years celebrations, that the rest of the world would not understand?
> 
> I am sure many in the west will be able to comprehend the sheikhs decision.


In the West, we do not stop living our lives due to hostile actions, we continue life as normal. I find your anti-Western sentiments offensive and feel there is no place for this on here.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Ramin said:


> So you saying that if a bomb fell on some city in Europe and killed lots of people and if the neighboring countries were to cancel their new years celebrations, that the rest of the world would not understand?
> 
> I am sure many in the west will be able to comprehend the sheikhs decision.


u cant realy compare the situattion between Europe and middle east , their is a hug colutrale diffrences ... 

"solidarty with others " is very important in Arab Culuture ...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

and why pick NYE to do it? people can mourn in different ways or different times... aw well...

360 is cancelled! haha they were charging a mint for there too!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd be over the moon if someone dropped a bomb on Bradford.....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I bet they're having a massive party with plenty of fireworks esp. rockets in Tel Aviv.....


andy dear dont be an arse, that is so insensitive and not funny


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> In the West, we do not stop living our lives due to hostile actions, we continue life as normal. I find your anti-Western sentiments offensive and feel there is no place for this on here.


Gee, I didnt know that canceling some fireworks and celebrations equates to not continuing living normally

oh and btw, as far as I know new years celebrations are more of a western celebration and not really an arab thing you know


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ramin said:


> So you saying that if a bomb fell on some city in Europe and killed lots of people and if the neighboring countries were to cancel their new years celebrations, that the rest of the world would not understand?
> 
> I am sure many in the west will be able to comprehend the sheikhs decision.


I can see that this is a very sensitive subject for you as conflict is for all that are either directly or indirectly involved. I have known conflict my whole life. I have been on the recieving end of endless days/weeks/months of rockets so I know what it is like - believe me! 

I speak therefore with experience and conviction. The Palestine-Israel situation is a very very complicated one. Everyone in the Wetern world wants a cease-fire, noone wants this to continue. The trouble is there are too many people in the world calling for reprisals when they should be insisting on restraint - On BOTH sides.

Calling for an end to celebrations to show solidarity is a noble act but it is only symbolic and potentially very damaging for the local economy. What is needed is REAL diplomacy and a REAL will on BOTH sides supported by EVERYONE in the international community - that is what will stop rockets falling on Israel and air strikes hitting Palestine.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ramin said:


> Gee, I didnt know that canceling some fireworks and celebrations equates to not continuing living normally
> 
> oh and btw, as far as I know new years celebrations are more of a western celebration and not really an arab thing you know


1. You enquired as to what would happen if a bomb was dropped on a European city, I gave you an answer as to how we handle these things in the West.

2. Western celebration or not, the Arabs make a pretty penny from tourists, don't they? Considering the oil reserves are running low in Dubai and the Muncipility now heavily promotes tourism in the Western media, by cancelling events Westerners consider important is cutting off their noses to spite their faces. There are other ways of showing support, denying a pleasure many consider important is not a constructive move.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

did someone say free buffet.... you just need to look at the positives of this...

 here in UK everyones so SkINt they aint going out


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah Jamie, but the beer's 7 quid (AED35)a pint....


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I can see that this is a very sensitive subject for you as conflict is for all that are either directly or indirectly involved. I have known conflict my whole life. I have been on the recieving end of endless days/weeks/months of rockets so I know what it is like - believe me!
> 
> I speak therefore with experience and conviction. The Palestine-Israel situation is a very very complicated one. Everyone in the Wetern world wants a cease-fire, noone wants this to continue. The trouble is there are too many people in the world calling for reprisals when they should be insisting on restraint - On BOTH sides.
> 
> Calling for an end to celebrations to show solidarity is a noble act but it is only symbolic and potentially very damaging for the local economy. What is needed is REAL diplomacy and a REAL will on BOTH sides supported by EVERYONE in the international community - that is what will stop rockets falling on Israel and air strikes hitting Palestine.


may i ask where you are originally from crazy? 

i know what you mean with canceling the celebrations, but once again i have to point out that its being done only to please the arab people on the streets.
Gaza Protests Now Target Arab Leaders - WSJ.com

oh and btw, if govts in the west wanted to stop Israel they could very easily. instead of telling it to stop, they could just cut off the billions of dollars in donations that they bestow upon Israel annually 



to pasadena>> nobody is forcing the tourists to come now are they? hell did anybody put a gun to your head and tell you to come live in dubai? If so, then I am apologize for it


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yeah Jamie, but the beer's 7 quid (AED35)a pint....


what everywhere is that price? that is shocking.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

who is this pasadenadaeh....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

not if you buy in bulk and drink at home....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ramin said:


> may i ask where you are originally from crazy?
> 
> i know what you mean with canceling the celebrations, but once again i have to point out that its being done only to please the arab people on the streets.
> Gaza Protests Now Target Arab Leaders - WSJ.com
> ...


Can't answer on behalf of Pasadena....

As for myself (Pasanada), I came to Dubai to not earn my fortune but to further my interest in Islamic culture. Don't assume ALL Western expats are in Dubai for money, sun and partying.

Yes, Western Govts could stop supporting Isreal, I for one wish they would. Please do not think we all share the sentiments of our leaders, thats very naive.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ramin said:


> may i ask where you are originally from crazy?
> 
> i know what you mean with canceling the celebrations, but once again i have to point out that its being done only to please the arab people on the streets.
> Gaza Protests Now Target Arab Leaders - WSJ.com
> ...


I am from the UK and in my adult life have spent a lot of time in the Middle East in somewhat less than confortable surroundings. People from the ME may forget that we in the UK have had the spectre of terrorism in the UK for decades.

That aside I continue my stance that the act is noble but the individual should be given the choice and not have something imposed upon him/her - let the individual decide what is the right choice for them - as long as it is within the law of the land. 

Here is an extract from an article written after the 7/7 London bombings in 2005



> In the immediate aftermath of the London bombings, the capital was filled with small stories of sympathetic action, moments of community breaking out amidst metropolitan anonymity. Only minutes after the morning's events, the bars, restaurants and sandwich shops around Aldgate East station had set up stalls outside to offer refreshments free of charge. The next day, London went back to work. The predominant message was "carrying on". In part, of course, this was simply the response of necessity. But it was also a reenactment of the spirit of the Blitz.


Full article here (Spirit of the Brits | Books | The Guardian)

It's not about stopping Israel, would that stop the rockets coming from Gaza that have been falling just prior to the Israeli airstrikes? When will people realise that it's a TWO state solution and that means that we need to stop with the blame and encourage BOTH sides to talk, agree and act for the greater good. It's this whole blame game and an unwillingness to accept the need for change that will keep innocent people in body bags for another 60years - Israeli and Palestinian and all the people in the world who die as collateral damage whilst terrorist factions use this as a justification for their cowardly deeds!

Violence will NEVER solve anything!!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> not if you buy in bulk and drink at home....


whats the cheapest aed you could get a pint of lager for say in a bar......with footy on.....and some bar nuts.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Totally agree with your post, Crazy. I'm from a similar background to yourself, as you know. Through my work and experiences, it's made me wish so hard for peace and I get so angry that in this day and age, conflicts cannot be resolved through diplomatic channels. Military action should not be a last resort, it should NOT be considered ever!!!

Right, thats me done, wishing EVERYONE regardless of political or relgious persuasions, a safe and peaceful 2009.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Totally agree with your post, Crazy. I'm from a similar background to yourself, as you know. Through my work and experiences, it's made me wish so hard for peace and I get so angry that in this day and age, conflicts cannot be resolved through diplomatic channels. Military action should not be a last resort, it should NOT be considered ever!!!
> 
> Right, thats me done, wishing EVERYONE regardless of political or relgious persuasions, a safe and peaceful 2009.


hearhear..


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

erm..... generally like andy said around 35 DHS per pint!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> whats the cheapest aed you could get a pint of lager for say in a bar......with footy on.....and some bar nuts.


You're looking at 18AED during happy hour at some places but 30-40AED is the average price for drinking out.

You don't tend to notice when you're being paid locally. If you were being paid in the UK then it would be a killer. I don't know how anyone could afford to holiday here unless it was all-inc.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

's it become a political Thread?? where are the moderators??


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> 's it become a political Thread?? where are the moderators??


Nothing wrong with a bit of politics  

Nobody is slagging one side off over the other - well I don't think they are.

You coming out to play tonight?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> erm..... generally like andy said around 35 DHS per pint!!!


erm wow i thought that was just a pumped up NYe price...... i can handle drinking at home anyhoo.. dubai needs to seriously lower prices to have any prospect of a decent tourism trade especially with the pending world financial meltdown which is getting worse daily and will for some time.... last month london house prices dropped 5% for the 5th month running, they ll be free before long yippeee


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

oh, usually the nuts are free though!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> oh, usually the nuts are free though!


and 5 to 10 different urine samples


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

does anyone know what's happening with the Shakira concert in abu dhabi?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> does anyone know what's happening with the Shakira concert in abu dhabi?


Give me 2 mins, a friend of mine is working behind the scenes on this concert.

Sorry, he's gone off my MSN!!!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Ramin said:


> well since the UAE and the other rich Persian Gulf states arent doing anything for the Palestinians, I think that canceling the celebrations on new years is the least they can do. Too bad the countries that created this whole Israel problem (you know the british empire, the US, france that gave them the nukes) arent really doing anything.
> 
> In case you are dying to party so hearty, fly back to your own country and party as much as you like. I am sure many of you are getting loads of money...which is why you are here anyways...and can afford the plane ticket [smile]



Its Arabian Gulf country not Persian. And I don’t think your comments or feel hostility toward people will solve the problem. The people you mentioned they did not leave their country, family and kids just to come here to have fun. They have their culture and tradition, like Muslim have. They respect what we believe and we should respect what they believe. This what Islam taught us. There are many ways you can express your feeling toward what happen. But anger and hate it will not be acceptable to anyone whatever his religion.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Its Arabian Gulf country not Persian. And I don’t think your comments or feel hostility toward people will solve the problem. The people you mentioned they did not leave their country, family and kids just to come here to have fun. They have their culture and tradition, like Muslim have. They respect what we believe and we should respect what they believe. This what Islam taught us. There are many ways you can express your feeling toward what happen. But anger and hate it will not be acceptable to anyone whatever his religion.


This post, in my opinion, is THE post of 2008!!!

Shukran, Mr Alsuwaidi and may 2009 bring you good health and prosperity to you and your family.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Update:

3.47pm Shakira. Going ahead as planned.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Bravo!*



mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Its Arabian Gulf country not Persian. And I don’t think your comments or feel hostility toward people will solve the problem. The people you mentioned they did not leave their country, family and kids just to come here to have fun. They have their culture and tradition, like Muslim have. They respect what we believe and we should respect what they believe. This what Islam taught us. There are many ways you can express your feeling toward what happen. But anger and hate it will not be acceptable to anyone whatever his religion.


**round of applause and standing ovation**


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Ramin said:


> well since the UAE and the other rich Persian Gulf states arent doing anything for the Palestinians, I think that canceling the celebrations on new years is the least they can do. Too bad the countries that created this whole Israel problem (you know the british empire, the US, france that gave them the nukes) arent really doing anything.
> 
> In case you are dying to party so hearty, fly back to your own country and party as much as you like. I am sure many of you are getting loads of money...which is why you are here anyways...and can afford the plane ticket [smile]


Ramin,
I'm sorry you got beaten up for wrting this... I read the subsequent thread with some dismay...

Your initial post above was always destined to rile with it's provocative "them and us" stance. I always think when writing on a discussion board that you should consider whether you would make the same comment to someone face to face.

Your comment was pretty borderline on this test for my taste, and some of the responses even worse. I do, however, sympathise with your comment about the **** comment (much as I appreciate the majority of Andy's posts  and appreciate that you had the grace to apologise/soften your initial post.

Please do take a bit more care when posting and perhaps soften your stance somewhat when putting it in writing, and that in turn may engender more positive replies. I for one would appreciate a considered local view on things and don't get to interact much with locals through my work...

More inportantly, I would hate to read further threads which are so racially polarised and bring out the worst in people.

Happy New Year to All!


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Its Arabian Gulf country not Persian. And I don’t think your comments or feel hostility toward people will solve the problem. The people you mentioned they did not leave their country, family and kids just to come here to have fun. They have their culture and tradition, like Muslim have. They respect what we believe and we should respect what they believe. This what Islam taught us. There are many ways you can express your feeling toward what happen. But anger and hate it will not be acceptable to anyone whatever his religion.


Hear Here!! Thank you, eloquent and well spoken!


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Update:
> 
> 3.47pm Shakira. Going ahead as planned.


cm'80 thank you for the quick get back and pasanada, for the effort--


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Update:
> 
> 3.47pm Shakira. Going ahead as planned.


3.52pm Shakira. This will be a silent dancing only event(all loud music banned). Part refunds will be made available in due course.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Who here wants a hug?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha joey's pictures cheer me up


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Who here wants a hug?


PMSL

I have to give you that Joey, you do pick fantastic pictures to illustrate your posts. I particularly loved the one of the little boy crying over the canceled NYE party... lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys  Glad that I can cheer yous up!

Anyhoo, I just got invited to a "private" party on the Palm Island... I bet i'll be crap but I'll drop by for an hour and check it out.. if anyone else is going let me know, _I'll steal someone else's drink and offer it to you, as a comical way to break in the new year and then get our a-s-s-e-s kicked_  hahaha


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

wher do you find these pics lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> wher do you find these pics lol


I knew a man who once knew a man who was related to the great Houdini and a true magician never reveals his secret  mouhahahah!








So what are you guys doing tonite? You and your wife are still throwing that party? And is that "facebook wife adder" going to be there?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Thanks guys  Glad that I can cheer yous up!
> 
> Anyhoo, I just got invited to a "private" party on the Palm Island... I bet i'll be crap but I'll drop by for an hour and check it out.. if anyone else is going let me know, _I'll steal someone else's drink and offer it to you, as a comical way to break in the new year and then get our a-s-s-e-s kicked_  hahaha


Ooooh. I like this pic best.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

yea,like others i love your pictures....hope you finally got somewhere to party the new year and HOPE you enjoyed it....



JoeyDee said:


> I knew a man who once knew a man who was related to the great Houdini and a true magician never reveals his secret  mouhahahah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

will i be allowed my cat "arnie" in dubai......


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i would walk him on red carpet...so cute!



mrjamie79 said:


> will i be allowed my cat "arnie" in dubai......


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> i would walk him on red carpet...so cute!


thats what i keep telling him! he just needs to deal with the fact he is ginger....he gets thru more razors than me.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

poor cat...i thought u dressed up him....wht have u done to him!?!?! still lovely and kissable...bring him down here...




mrjamie79 said:


> thats what i keep telling him! he just needs to deal with the fact he is ginger....he gets thru more razors than me.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

i think we re off topic.... ah hell its my thread i ll go off topic if i want to.... if you had a ginger.. cat would you shave it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> yea,like others i love your pictures....hope you finally got somewhere to party the new year and HOPE you enjoyed it....









Thanks 

I just woke up with the biggest hang over! For the record, the house party was totally insane! I didn't have my camera but some friends of mine had a cam and I'll post up some pics when I get them 

Get this, it's some some insanely rich Saudi's Villa and he paid for everything, free booze, free food and so on... that was pretty cool!

Anyhoo, now I need to pop some panadol to get rid of this massive head ache 

-Joey


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Joey....



> some insanely rich Saudi's Villa and he paid for everything, free booze


e,

Muslims drink???


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Joey....
> 
> e,
> 
> Muslims drink???


Andy, do bears **** in the woods?? Is the Pope a Catholic????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada

I have no idea....


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I have no idea....


Just remember  P is for _ _ _ _ !










He was a really cool guy - and was really nice of him to host all his guest with so much free alcohol, the bartenders were non-stop busy all nite! I was expecting the party to be boring and cheesy but I was wrong  and it was multi-cultural as well which is really cooL 

_Joey


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Pasanada
> 
> I have no idea....


You have lead a sheltered life.....must be a Mackem trait...


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Its Arabian Gulf country not Persian.


Yes the UAE is an Arab country, but it is situated along the PERSIAN Gulf. Just cause some countries want to rename it to Arabian Gulf, dont mean that it is legitimate! 

Its been called the PERSIAN Gulf for centuries, a LONG time before the UAE even existed.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ramin said:


> Yes the UAE is an Arab country, but it is situated along the PERSIAN Gulf. Just cause some countries want to rename it to Arabian Gulf, dont mean that it is legitimate!
> 
> Its been called the PERSIAN Gulf for centuries, a LONG time before the UAE even existed.


The term Arabian Gulf only came about during the rise of Arab Natitionalism or "Pan-Arab" when some Arab states starting adopting this name. The term Arabian Gulf is not recognised by many outside of the region.

Under the Twenty Third Session of the United Nations held in Mar/Apr 2006, the name Persian Gulf is the official and legitimate name to be used by members of the UN.


HTH


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

you are off the topic of the thread guys....but Perfect note pasanada...



Pasanada said:


> The term Arabian Gulf only came about during the rise of Arab Natitionalism or "Pan-Arab" when some Arab states starting adopting this name. The term Arabian Gulf is not recognised by many outside of the region.
> 
> Under the Twenty Third Session of the United Nations held in Mar/Apr 2006, the name Persian Gulf is the official and legitimate name to be used by members of the UN.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> you are off the topic of the thread guys....but Perfect note pasanada...


A slight diversion from the topic but not a completely different route....and Forums are renouned for topics going elsewhere from the original subject. 

Thanks, Shinny Girl.  My mind is a wealth of useless info.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> A slight diversion from the topic but not a completely different route....and Forums are renouned for topics going elsewhere from the original subject.
> 
> Thanks, Shinny Girl.  My mind is a wealth of useless info.


The appeal of the threads is how many deviations they take and this one was very interesting and educational, thanks to all contributors, made for good ready better than the soapies, big brother. phooey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Just remember  P is for _ _ _ _ !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought P was for pissed, to the eyeballs, love the pics Joey


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I concur, Macca. As I thoroughly enjoy Middle Eastern history and culture, this has been a great thread for me. My thanks, also, especially from those who are from the region.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

And thanks for your contribution as well Pasanada, it was so good couldn't tear myself away for my morning cuppa


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> And thanks for your contribution as well Pasanada, it was so good couldn't tear myself away for my morning cuppa


Sarcasm.....the lowest form of wit....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Sarcasm.....the lowest form of wit....


but the highest form of inteligence


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> but the highest form of inteligence


Not heard of "inteligence" but I do have some intel*l*igence.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Not heard of "inteligence" but I do have some intel*l*igence.


Now I _no_why Joey corects his typos al the tome


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> I thought P was for pissed, to the eyeballs, love the pics Joey


Hi MACCA 

Well - let us use our imagination, P can be a lot of things 

Hope you had a wonderful new year


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Ramin
> Yes the UAE is an Arab country, but it is situated along the PERSIAN Gulf. Just cause some countries want to rename it to Arabian Gulf, dont mean that it is legitimate!
> 
> Its been called the PERSIAN Gulf for centuries, a LONG time before the UAE even existed


First UAE and other as you say rich country they are not located on the Persian Gulf. There are different between Arabian Gulf and Persian Gulf. All Arabic country located in Arabian Gulf. Anything below Abu Musa Island it in Arabian Gulf and what is above it Persian Gulf. And what Pasanada post.



> Originally Posted by Pasanada
> Under the Twenty Third Session of the United Nations held in Mar/Apr 2006, the name Persian Gulf is the official and legitimate name to be used by members of the UN.


It is true. but Still we are not in the Persian Gulf. And about a LONG time before the UAE even existed
UAE was established in 1971. Before 1971, the UAE were known as the Trucial States or Trucial Oman, in reference to a nineteenth-century. The name Pirate Coast was also used in reference to the area's emirates in the 18th to early 20th century. but the existence of Arabic people in this region its Around 3500 BC.. its long history.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great thanks Joey but I think we go ripped off on the fireworks on Sydney Harbour I could have sworn they use to last longer than 15 mins, they were over before you knew it. Didn't get a chance to open the bubbly. Glad you had a great one. 
And how was your NY mr.a, I.d be inerested to hear


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> First UAE and other as you say rich country they are not located on the Persian Gulf. There are different between Arabian Gulf and Persian Gulf. All Arabic country located in Arabian Gulf. Anything below Abu Musa Island it in Arabian Gulf and what is above it Persian Gulf. And what Pasanada post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you are right and I and the rest of the world are all wrong.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

surely i should get a reward for this thread


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you get to keep that stupid pet of your on the photo


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> surely i should get a reward for this thread



longest thread on this forum?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you get to keep that stupid pet of your on the photo


Yes its as bare and as ugly as the picture of his ars....


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

No but we can try


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Yes its as bare and as ugly as the picture of his ars....


you think thats bad...you should see the other side...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> you think thats bad...you should see the other side...


The other side of you or yr cat


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> The other side of you or yr cat


i think i made the right choice


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> i think i made the right choice[/QUOT
> 
> ooh not nice, so glad you made the right decision, I think


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> mrjamie79 said:
> 
> 
> > i think i made the right choice[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

shut up and keep writing it was your idea to break a record now follow though


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ramin said:


> longest thread on this forum?


just a little reminder your idea, ok


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

.....ok :d


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't forget, what other pictures hav you got just to make it interesting 3am where I am. Back to Dubai on the 7th


----------

